# Hello friends,We are an importer of reptiles based in Taiwan.



## AlanTW (Nov 17, 2016)

Hello friends,

We are an importer of reptiles based in Taiwan,and we are interested in some turtles.

Like some:

Map Turtle(Malaclemys Terrapin sp.)

Box turtle(Terrapene carolina sp. & Terrapene nelsoni)

Spotted turtle(Clemmys guttata)

Stripe-necked Musk Turtle(Sternotherus minor peltifer)

Wood turtle(Glyptemys insculpta)

Chicken turtle(Deirochelys reticularia).

For any species listed in CITES, I need a valid CITES certificate,for More discussion, please email me.

Maybe soon we will be able to collaborate,This is my E-mail: [email protected]

Wishing have a goood day to you!

Sincere thanks


----------

